# 1140 Gram Whlset For under $300



## miketrackman (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok so this is how I did it. 
Mavic cx18 rims 24 hole 330 grams: Ebay-$45+10 Shipping
Dt Swiss Revolution 1.8/1.5 48spokes: Cambria-$44 incld shipping
Am Classic silver hubs fr and rear: Fr LBS with 20% discount- $80, Rear Ebay $95+8 shipping
Nipples Rear red alloy Front Silver: $10 LBS
$292
Laced 2x rear drive and radial all the rest. Tubular race only. Not as aero as carbon wheels but just as light and a fourth of the cost.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

miketrackman said:


> Ok so this is how I did it.
> Mavic cx18 rims 24 hole 330 grams: Ebay-$45+10 Shipping
> Dt Swiss Revolution 1.8/1.5 48spokes: Cambria-$44 incld shipping
> Am Classic silver hubs fr and rear: Fr LBS with 20% discount- $80, Rear Ebay $95+8 shipping
> ...


Keep an eye on the eyelets as they were notorious for being fragile.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

cool, do you have any pictures?


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

ultimobici said:


> Keep an eye on the eyelets as they were notorious for being fragile.


Keep an eye on the hubs, too, because they suck.


----------



## racemtb (Jun 15, 2006)

*American Classic Hubs*

This is my 2 cents worth on AC hubs, yes there where problems in the past, but like i said in the past, As a long time user of these wheels i have seen most of the problems come and go. We sell a lot of mavic, and a lot of American Classic. As of late we have had a lot more returns on the Mavic wheels than American Classic. On the MTB side there are a lot more breakage on Mavic, granted there are more Mavic sold than AC, 

I personally have a set of AC 300 Mags, a set of Carbon 38mm, and Off road v-brake wheels all have givien me great service, yes i change bearing from time to time, all wheels are laced with Sapim CX Ray spokes, The loop spring in the hub is more heavy duty now, so no more braking. I'm an expert level 180 lb off road racer no problems with hubs.

Right now over 6000 miles on the Mag 300 and they tell you not to ride them for training, 

Right now the most bang for the buck is the AC 420 and at 1421 grams and at the price point they kick the heck out of Mavic. There are a lot of guys up north who use them for cycle X . The sprint 350 with sapim CX Ray is a light 1321 grams check the price, how can you beat this.

It sounds like I work for American Classic I dont , i pay the same as everyone else. I think for a small wheel co. they do a great job, 

Oh did i meation about how many Zipps we send back, It wheels and they will always need some type of work, and if you live where the roads are rough and you have snow and salt it magnifies it all the more. 

Lets do a poll and see apples for apples what wheels are holding up lets hear the good and the bad.

I think to call them crap or junk is without merit just because of one bad experience. Take another look.

Oh great wheel build, the weight is great.


----------



## miketrackman (Sep 27, 2005)

*Never had any problems with either.*

I had a pair of mtb wheels with CK hubs and Mavic 517 rims that were absolutely bomb proof. Granted i weigh 135 lbs but they still only had two truings in three years of racing and training. Had the Am classic 350 and put about 7000 grand on them before crashed in a crit and broke a spoke and put a bulge in the rim. Yeah you have to change the bearings but with ebay finding good bearings and a good price from asia isnt a problem. I'll try and post some pics but RV wouldnt load them. Maybe to big.


----------



## blandin (Jan 9, 2005)

I agree with racemtb. I have a set of AM Classic 420's and a custom wheelset using the same hubs. I've had the 420's for over a year and had the custom wheels built earlier this year. Both wheelsets have been trouble free. I'm certain the OP is going to enjoy his new wheels for many, many miles to come.


----------

